# FUUUUUNK!



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My guitar playing friend on the other side of our village used to play sax in a James Brown cover band. He just told me last week how a lot of the horn section work translated well to guitar. Thx again, RR.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks so much!! 

That kind of funk puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Like James Brown used to say. "Can you play a ninth chord" Guitar player "yes" James Brown "can you play a ninth chord all night ?"


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

What style don't you know?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Player99 said:


> What style don't you know?


Oh there are many! I really suck at Travis picking!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

